# Disc stuck inside Dell studio 17



## Nigel1991 (Nov 12, 2010)

Hello people,

lately I'm having some troubles with my dear Dell studio 17. Once I put a DvD or a game in it, it does 'swallow' it but after that it never begins reading AND the disc gets stuck in it and won't come out. I already tried every option Dell itself gives as solutions but they wont work 

Is there anything wrong with my driver, or could this happen to be some sort of problem with my OS(Windows 7)?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi what type of dvd drive is it ie one where the drawer pops out if so then try this 
The drive tray cannot eject (for drives that are not slot-loading)
1 Ensure that the computer is shut down.
2 Straighten a paper clip and insert one end into the eject hole at the front
of the drive, and then push firmly until the tray is partially ejected.
3 Gently pull out the tray until it stops.


----------



## Nigel1991 (Nov 12, 2010)

Well.. it´s not an ordinary driver, it does not work with a ´drawer-like' structure but instead it is just slot in which you push your CD.
So if there is an emergency switch I would not know where to find it :4-dontkno.
And I don't think it would be a good idea to start poking inside the slot while the cd is still in, as I could damage alot of things :tongue:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi I did make note the info was for the drawer type,have you tried to going to computer and right clicking on the drive and selecting open


----------



## Nigel1991 (Nov 12, 2010)

Yes I did already tried that but since my driver does not show there is a disc in it, I can click eject as much as I want but nothing will happen :sigh:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

remove the drive and see if you can see what is causing it


----------



## skymaker6 (Dec 4, 2010)

Nigel1991 said:


> Hello people,
> 
> lately I'm having some troubles with my dear Dell studio 17. Once I put a DvD or a game in it, it does 'swallow' it but after that it never begins reading AND the disc gets stuck in it and won't come out. I already tried every option Dell itself gives as solutions but they wont work
> 
> ...


I had the same problem, the best way to do this is to turn off your computer. Wait about 30 seconds. Then press the eject button, then the power button. The CD should eject. If not release and start over, after you sut down your computer again.

This has happen to me a few times and I have found this is the best way.

Skymaker6:wave:


----------



## DoubleMcLovin (Oct 27, 2009)

If you boot the computer using a linux live disc, you would be able to force an eject by command line. Also, you could take apart the computer and remove the drive manually to force an eject by hand.


----------



## RobAlex (Mar 27, 2011)

I am having the same problem reported by Nigel1991. I have tried all the shut down/hold button/restart options I've found on the net and nothing will get the disc to eject. I removed the back of the laptop, but found no way to access the disc drive in order to extract the DVD manually. Any additional thoughts here?


----------



## laker_fan (Oct 28, 2010)

on the right side of your eject button their is a little hole and that is where you would stick the paper clip in and push that is what the hole is their for. dont mistake that little hole for the light the light is on the left side of the button


----------



## RobAlex (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks for trying to help me, but this machine has no "little hole". There is no eject button where the disk goes into the drive. There is also no light where the disk goes into the drive. There are two eject buttons for the disk. One is a soft button above the keyboard (along with a bunch of other soft buttons on the "JBL SRS Premium Sound" strip). The other is a key on the keyboard to the right of the F12 key. The disk is swallowed into a slick little slit in the right side of the laptop. The two keys I noted above typically control the eject of the disk. But, they're not working for some reason right now. I've searched everywhere I can think of for a little pinhole - like the ones you find on normal CD trays. But, I can't find anything. Any other ideas??


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi a thin pair of tweezers might get it out


----------

